# verbe + négation + infinitif + article partitif ou indéfini ?



## muycuriosa

Bonjour à tous:

Une fois de plus, je bute sur (ou est-ce 'contre'?) l'emploi des articles dans une négation un peu plus complexe.

Il n'a pas d'emploi.
Il ne veut pas de petite amie.       Tout cela, c'est assez clair pour moi.
Il n'y a plus de légumes. 

Mais quand la négation comporte plus d'un verbe, je ne suis plus sûre de rien, bien que je connaisse la règle, qui, dans ces cas-là aussi, exige 'de' au lieu des articles indéfini et partitifs. Et pourtant, il me semble déjà avoir entendu ou peut-être même lu des phrases comme celles qui suivent avec l'article indéfini ou partitif. 

Je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir de / des responsabilités - ?
Sans vouloir te donner de / des conseils, ... - ?
Il a peur de ne pas trouver d' / un emploi / de / du / un travail - ?

Qu'en dites-vous?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## Ploupinet

Pour les trois cas que tu donnes, "de" (et "d'" devant un nom commençant par une voyelle bien sûr ) convient le mieux. Utiliser "des" serait trop précis pour quelque chose que l'on n'a pas !


----------



## muycuriosa

Merci déjà pour cette réponse!

Et ce serait pareil pour les exemples suivants?

Le contexte, c'est les problèmes des adolescents, et quelqu'un écrit:

Les parents ne leur permettent pas d'avoir de / un petit ami. Ils ne leur permettent pas de recevoir d' / des amis non plus.
Ou encore: Ils n'ont pas le droit d'avoir un / de petit ami.


----------



## itka

> Les parents ne leur permettent pas d'avoir de / un petit ami.
> _ Les parents ne leur permettent pas d'avoir un petit ami._
> Ils ne leur permettent pas de recevoir d' / des amis non plus.
> _Ils ne leur permettent pas de recevoir des amis non plus._
> Ou encore: Ils n'ont pas le droit d'avoir un / de petit ami.
> _Ils n'ont pas le droit d'avoir un petit ami_



On n'est pas ici dans le cas du *de* qui suit la négation. Il s'agit simplement  d'expressions différentes : _avoir un petit ami, recevoir des amis

_Il n'y a aucune raison de ne pas employer normalement les articles _un_ ou _des_.


----------



## tilt

Je suis d'accord : la négation n'agit que sur les articles qui sont à sont niveau dans la phrase, pas dans les subordonnées.
Si celles-ci sont des affirmations, on ne doit pas y remplacer _des _par _de_.

D'ailleurs, contrairement à ce qu'a dit Ploupinet, _Je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir de responsabilités_ me semble incorrect, pour la raison que je viens d'évoquer.


----------



## Anne345

> De (d’ devant voyelle) article indéfini ou partitif.
> (...)
> c) Lorsqu’on transforme une forme affirmative en forme négative.
> 1° On remplace par de les articles indéfinis ou partitifs accompagnant un objet direct ou un sujet logique (ou réel).
> Le complément d’objet ou le sujet réel *peuvent se trouver* *dans un syntagme verbal positif* (infinitif ou verbe d’une proposition conjonctive) *dépendant d’un verbe négatif* (ou faisant partie d’une phrase averbale négative) : Il ne faudrait pas perdre de temps (Proust, Rech., t. II, p. 261).


 (Grevisse) 
Donc toutes les formes à propos des adolescents sont correctes : on peut remplacer l'article par de ou on peut ne pas le faire : 
_Les parents ne leur permettent pas d'avoir de / un petit ami.
Ils ne leur permettent pas de recevoir d' / des amis non plus.
Ou encore: Ils n'ont pas le droit d'avoir un / de petit ami. 
_


----------



## Anna-chonger

euh...
un peu perdue... 
Et selon itka, on doit dire : "On ne peut pas faire du ski dans ce pays." , puisque l'article n'est pas au niveau de la négation ???
Finalement, la question évoquée initialement dans le titre est-elle déjà réglé?


----------



## itka

> Et selon itka, on doit dire : "On ne peut pas faire _du_ ski dans ce pays." , puisque l'article n'est pas au niveau de la négation ???



Je n'ai pas dit exactement cela.

Anne nous donne une règle de Grevisse qui me semble très convaincante... mais moi, je préfère en principe, employer un article "normal" dans ces cas. 
Cela dit, dans l'exemple que vous donnez, je ne vois pas de différence entre :
_On ne peut pas faire du ski dans ce pays
On ne peut pas faire de ski dans ce pays_

Je pense aussi que pour des personnes qui apprennent le français, c'est beaucoup plus simple que de se creuser la tête à chaque cas...
Directement après négation : *de*
Plus éloigné de la négation (après un autre verbe) : *l'article normal*

Ou si vous préfèrez :
Directement après la négation : *de*
Plus éloigné : *peu importe *

C'est encore plus simple !


----------



## Maître Capello

Anne345 said:


> (Grevisse)
> Donc toutes les formes à propos des adolescents sont correctes : on peut remplacer l'article par de ou on peut ne pas le faire


Tu dis que les deux formes sont correctes, mais Grevisse ne semble pourtant pas même évoquer la solution avec article indéfini ou partitif… La mentionne-t-il dans un autre paragraphe ?

Quoi qu'il en soit, au contraire d'Itka – ne lui en déplaise –, je préconise  l'emploi de _de/d'_ dès qu'il y a une négation (à moins que le sens affirmatif de la phrase ne soit incontestable).


----------



## itka

Cher Maître, le seul fait que chacun de nous (tous) ait une préférence différente montre bien que l'usage est flou et dépend un peu de l'humeur et du temps !  _Peut-être aussi du verbe considéré..._

Mais je persiste et signe dans mes préférences (et je maintiens qu'on peut choisir ce qu'on veut) :
_On ne peut pas faire de la luge_, plutôt que : _on ne peut pas faire de luge_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Tiens ! Je viens de m'apercevoir que j'aurais de la peine à employer _de/d'_ dans l'un de tes précédents exemples… Ainsi donc (mis à part l'emplacement de _non plus_ que je préférerais mettre juste après _pas_) je dirais aussi :

_Ils ne leur permettent pas de recevoir *des* amis non plus.
_
Mais curieusement, au singulier, c'est pourtant _d'_ que j'utiliserais :

_Ils ne leur permettent pas de recevoir *d'*ami non plus.
_
Cherchez l'erreur ! 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je préfère dire :_ On ne peut pas faire *de* luge_ et : _Ils n'ont pas le droit d'avoir *de* petit ami…_


----------



## garoto36

Après avoir lu d'autres fils, j'ai toujours un doute sur ce sujet:

Si on utilise *deux *verbes et la négation se porte seulement sur le premier, est-ce que l'article partitif devient "de" ou pas?

Exemples :

Paul aime boire de la bière  ->  Paul n'aime pas boire *de *bière/*de la* bière.
Je veux manger du poisson ->  Je ne veux pas manger *de *poisson/*du *poisson.
Marie a voulu boire du vin  ->   Marie n'a pas voulu boire *de *vin/*du *vin.
J'ai besoin de boire de l'eau ->  Je n'ai pas besoin de boire *d'*eau/*de l'*eau.

Quelle est la construction grammaticalement correcte?


----------



## janpol

Paul aime boire de la bière  ->  Paul n'aime pas boire *de *bière.
Je veux manger du poisson ->  Je ne veux pas manger *de *poisson.
Marie a voulu boire du vin  ->   Marie n'a pas voulu boire *de *vin.
J'ai besoin de boire de l'eau ->  Je n'ai pas besoin de boire *d'*eau


----------



## CapnPrep

garoto36 said:


> Quelle est la construction grammaticalement correcte?


Les deux. Voir [aussi] sur les forums français-anglais  :
FR: On ne peut pas faire de (la) natation
FR: (ne pas) aimer (manger/boire) + de / article partitif (du, de la) / défini (le, la)
FR: Il n'aime pas manger de (la) viande
FR: Je n'aime pas manger de (la) salade


----------



## garoto36

J'ai aussi trouvé cette belle explication au site de l'Academie Française: 


> […] lorsqu’un verbe à l’infinitif est le complément de verbes ou de locutions verbales, c’est généralement l’usage qui décide du maintien  de l’article en  tournure négative. Ainsi, on dira plutôt avec  l’article : _Il n’aime pas  faire du ski ; Il n’a pas envie de manger de la choucroute. _Mais on  pourra dire indifféremment, avec ou sans article : _Elle ne souhaite pas  manger de choucroute _ou _Elle ne souhaite pas manger de la  choucroute ; Elle ne veut pas avoir de chien _ou_ Elle ne veut pas  avoir un chien, _etc.


 source


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

je continue à avoir des problèmes avec les articles partitifs  lorsq'un verbe à l’infinitif est le complément de verbes ou de locutions verbales.
Selon l'Académie française on peut  maintenir le partitif ou le remplacer par de. Mais dans le registre standard/soutenu, que faut-il faire?

Il faut ajouter du sel ---> Il ne faut pas ajouter du sel/de sel
Il aime faire du sport--> Il n'aime pas faire du/de sport
Il veut lui offrir un chien ---> Il ne veut pas lui offrir un/de chien

Pouvez-vous me dire que diraient les Français dans ces cas?

Merci d'avance


----------



## naolinco

Moi aussi! Et si nous examinons les interventions précédentes de ce fil, nous ne sommes pas les seuls.

Les ouvrages de référence (bon usage ou dictionnaire des difficultés du français de Hanse, en ce qui me concerne) laissent apparaître quelques règles certaines et un grand nombre de descriptions de tendances et d'usages contradictoires.

Pour simplifier (de façon caricaturale et abusive, évidemment), je suggérais la chose suivante:

Simple verbe négatif : transformation: Je n'ai pas d'enfants. / Cela ne pose pas de problème. / Ils ne font pas de différence entre X et Y.
Il faut bien entendu tenir compte des exceptions clairement identifiées dans les grammaires, du type : Ce n'est pas un problème / Il ne veut pas un pantalon, mais deux. / Il ne boit pas un bon café...

verbe négatif + infinitif: La transformation est plus fréquente et généralement identifiée comme plus soutenue mais les cas de maintien ne sont pas rares. Je dirais personnellement : "Il ne faut pas ajouter de sel" mais je ne corrigerai pas "Il ne faut pas ajouter du sel", et ainsi de suite pour les autres exemples que tu donnes. 
Je n'identifie dans l'immédiat qu'une seule exception (mais sans doute y en a-t-il d'autres) : dans le cas du verbe  « faire » + un nom précis d'activité ou de sport, la tendance est de maintenir l'article: "Il n'aime pas faire du badminton" / "Il ne veut pas faire de la voile", "Il ne souhaite pas faire de la peinture"...

Verbe négatif + de + infinitif: J'opterais généralement pour le maintien mais que l'usage me semble flou: "je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir des amis", "je n'ai pas besoin d'avoir d'amis". " je ne vous ai pas demandé de dire des bêtises." " je ne vous ai pas demandé de dire de bêtises."

Deux remarques finalement: 

Si la négation porte sur le deuxième faire mais pas sur le premier : transformation, évidemment.
"Je ne lui ai pas suggéré de lancer des insultes"
"Je lui ai suggéré de ne pas lancer d'insultes"

Si le sens de la phrase négative est globalement positif/affirmatif, pas de transformation. Dans les cas suivants, on peut hésiter sur la première phrase, pas sur la deuxième.
"Je n'aime pas faire de/du sport." / "Je ne déteste pas faire du sport."
"il ne m'a pas autorisé à voir de/des films" / "Il ne va pas interdit de voir des films."

J'espère que ça peut aider mais je ne suis pas certain que ça ne complique pas plutôt.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

Il ne peut pas s'offrir une moto.

L'indéfini, est-il correct?


----------



## naolinco

Je dirais que oui. Mais "il ne peut pas s'offrir de moto" ne me semble pas moins correct. Sans doute la version avec "une" laisse entendre plus clairement qu'il peut s'offrir un tas de choses, mais pas une moto.

En relisant la fin de mon message précédent, je constate une fois de plus que l'abus de logiciel de reconnaissance vocale comporte le risque de sérieux dérapages pas du tout contrôlés. du même coup, je n'ose pas relire le début.


> Si la négation porte sur le deuxième *verbe *mais pas sur le premier : transformation, évidemment.
> "Je ne lui ai pas suggéré de lancer des insultes"
> "Je lui ai suggéré de ne pas lancer d'insultes"





> "Je n'aime pas faire de/du sport." / "Je ne déteste pas faire du sport."
> "il ne m'a pas autorisé à voir de/des films" / "Il ne *m'a* pas interdit de voir des films."


----------



## tilt

Pour moi l'indéfini sonne faux, ici.
Je ne dirais que _Il ne peut pas s'offrir de moto_.


----------



## volo

itka said:


> Mais je persiste et signe dans mes préférences (et je maintiens qu'on peut choisir ce qu'on veut) :
> _On ne peut pas faire de la luge_, plutôt que : _on ne peut pas faire de luge_.



D’accord pour le partitif. Puisque la négation porte non pas sur “le ski” (ou encore "la luge"), mais sur l’impossibilité de le pratiquer, on garde le tour « faire du ski » avec « du » et on indique simplement que ce n’est point possible.


----------



## volo

Et encore on n’oubliera pas les phrases qui comportent une opposition, du type « Il ne boit pas du vin, mais de l’eau minérale », « Il ne fait pas du ski, mais de la luge ».
Il se peut bien que « Il ne peut pas s’offrir une moto » sous-entende justement cette opposition-là « Il ne peut pas s’offrir une moto, mais des tas d’autres choses ».


----------



## ilie86

Merci de votre réponse


----------

